# im thinkin



## jcrunk (Apr 9, 2010)

i might get rid of my gus... it seems that i like leopard geckos a lil better... more colors and easier to care for.sorry guys


----------



## kaa (Apr 9, 2010)

How much, how old, how big, what sex, and where are you located? Don't be sorry, they're not for everyone


----------



## preston897 (Apr 9, 2010)

i may be interested as well


----------



## fireimp141 (Apr 10, 2010)

Yah well that makes 3 of us then.


----------



## isdrake (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm curious, what is it that you like about leopard geckos? They are very popular but I just don't see why. I used to take care of two leopards (the owner died). Had them for two years before I replaced them. In my opinion they are one of the most boring pets there is. XD I'm never going to take care of another one again, hehe.

It would be fun to hear your opinion about them since you prefer them more than Tegus.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Apr 10, 2010)

Haha Isdrake I totally agree about leopard geckos I would rather keep one tegu that 150 leopard geckos any day. They poop like crazy too.


----------



## Jer723 (Apr 10, 2010)

I also agree, i really like the look of a leopard gecko. but they arent my type. they're not as hands on as tegus. They seem like more of a display animal to me. I like an animal that seeks human affection, such as a tegu. leopard geckos dont really care if you hold them or not. Just my opinion.

Jerry


----------



## reptastic (Apr 10, 2010)

i have a leopard gecko and to me it really is just a display pet! since they are only active at night its kinda hard to interact with them the way you would with a tegu. i personally just like the various morphs and colors and trempers are my fave thats the only reason i keep them! im curious to know also what made you choose them over tegus?


----------



## jcrunk (Apr 12, 2010)

already sold one... still got one more... its about 12 in, i dont know the sex, im located in west tenn...


----------



## kaa (Apr 12, 2010)

What kind, we need more info on it.


----------



## jcrunk (Apr 12, 2010)

columbian

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i963.photobucket.com/albums/ae120/james_crunk/SU1HMDAwNTUtMjAxMDAzMjUtMTU0NS5qcGc.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i963.photobucket.com/albums/ae12 ... S5qcGc.jpg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## jcrunk (Apr 12, 2010)

its a little biggger now


----------



## preston897 (Apr 12, 2010)

hows his temperment?


----------



## jcrunk (Apr 13, 2010)

hes ok... he doesnt mind being handled in small periods... has never bitten.... idk he seems to be a little shy


----------



## jcrunk (Apr 18, 2010)

:!: seriously sombody take this gu of my hands


----------



## kaa (Apr 19, 2010)

How much are you asking Jcrunk? Also, try posting it in the Classifieds with all the needed info.


----------



## jcrunk (Apr 22, 2010)

i traded for a baby Savannah monitor and some cash


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 22, 2010)

jcrunk said:


> i traded for a baby Savannah monitor and some cash




That's a helluva lot cooler than a leopard gecko...

Leopard geckos are cool and all, just not monitor-cool...ya know?


----------



## jcrunk (Apr 22, 2010)

its about 4 inches long and crazy already


----------



## Marlene (Apr 28, 2010)

Careful with the sav. Most are wild caught and have worms or mite infestations, not to mention a very fussy attitude. I was lucky that mine just had round worms and a horrible attitude. I've had her for almost a year and she still is no where near tame, she was basically fresh from the egg when I purchased her.

Do you have much experience with large breed lizards or snakes? It's a question I always ask


----------



## jcrunk (May 5, 2010)

no ive had large snakes before but im feel like im quickly adapting to the more specialized needs off these large monitor/ tegu species... i like my monitor alot more then i liked the gu's,, but that personal preference.... dont be mad guys over at varnyard sorry


----------



## Marlene (May 7, 2010)

No hard feelings. People have their own preferences (I love alligator lizards more so than any other lizard  ). I was just wondering how much experience and research you've had/done with monitors. Most monitors don't really tame down at all, that and the majority is wild caught, not captive bred. Which means many babies may have parasites and/or diseases that you may not be aware of at first. So you'll definitely need to take your new monitor in to a specialty vet to check for these parasites.

When I bought my baby savannah, the people that I bought it from didn't know if it was C/B or W/C and it ended up having a serious roundworm problem. Just be careful with them and if you need any help with your new sav, just let me know!


----------

